# POF and clomid



## GuitarAngel1979 (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi ladies! This is my first time to post in the section as you can normally find me on the POF boards. 

Can someone confirm that if diagnosed with POF and having high FSH levels and no monthly cycles it is likely to be put on Clomid? I have a cycle while on the pill, but understand that is a "false" cycle. I had a scan and it revealed that I have one normal sized ovary and it might be worth trying a drug to stimulate that ovary to see if it produces eggs. This was at the last hospital and they quickly changed their minds after seeing my FSH levels which are 88 when not on the pill and 22 when on the pill (last we checked).

I am just wonderding if it is worth pushing for clomid when we go to our appt at Addenbrooks on the 12th of dec?

Can anyone shed any light?
Amanda


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Amanda
sorry I don't know the answer, hope the other girls can help. Just wanted to say  xxx


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

sorry  i dont know what pof is anyone explain xx  you dont mean pco /pcos


----------



## katherine1907 (Apr 25, 2006)

Have responded to your question in the POF section - hope it helps 

x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sweet kitty, i think its premature ovarian failure hun x


----------

